
Does Time Flow? New Clues Come from a Century-Old Approach to Math - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/does-time-really-flow-new-clues-come-from-a-century-old-approach-to-math-20200407/
======
cellular
Excellent insight! Time, itself, is slowed as motion is limited to only 1
dimension as you approach the speed of light. It's all related. I think few
understand the significance of this:
[https://youtu.be/A-2XQQDD6QQ](https://youtu.be/A-2XQQDD6QQ)

